# The Mu chord. Yes or No?



## Dr Johnson

Here's the definition of the Mu chord. What do we think?


----------



## ptr

..most wonderful thing to come out of the colonies since sliced bread! :cheers:

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Is that the one dogs can hear?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

dogen said:


> Is that the one dogs can hear?


Sounds more like something cows could hear.


----------



## Guest

I'm a big fan of the Dan.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^
As am I. The minuet you have danced is too _recherché_, please grease the cat's anus.


----------



## Mahlerian

Major with an added ninth and that nice major second interval? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Fancy name for an added tone chord.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Glazunov uses this chord to wonderful effect. He even uses it in a cadence pattern that finishes the first movement of his 4th Symphony. Otherwise, he often does the other inversion which supposedly isn't "Mu" anymore but is just a dominant chord with lots of passing notes (V7/9/11 essentially).

To be super picky, it's the chord right at 14:38 of this track, i.e. the pentultimate chord of the whole piece:





If you were to just hold out that chord at 14:38 indefinitely, to just revel in its pleasantness, I'd be fine with that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If you were to just hold out that chord at 14:38 indefinitely, to just revel in its pleasantness, I'd be fine with that.


Wow, I love that symphony. To think I've been reveling in mu is even better.


----------



## Guest

In jazz, we play major chords with a second added quite often only I've never heard anyone call it a mu chord. I've always heard it called a passing second and so that's how I refer to it.


----------



## Guest

And wouldn't that be pronounced a "myu" chord rather than a "moo" chord?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wikipedia says it's signified sometimes by the Greek letter "μ" (mu), which can be pronounced either way.


----------



## tdc

One of the most common chords in all of pop music is a mu chord - the Cadd9.

I can think of so many songs that use some variation of the D-Cadd9-G progression.

A Cadd9 played with D and G in this way is easier to play on guitar than a regular C major. 

E-3 (or open)
B-3
G-0
D-2
A-3
E-X


----------

